# When Animals Attack (vole)



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Greetings everyone, I'm new here. I have gleaned a lot on this site and others over the past year or two, thanks to all of you sharing your knowledge. Here is my current problem:

08-2019


03-27-19


Info:
Unfortunately this is not the entire extent of the damage, other portions of yard almost as bad.
lawn is 10k square feet
mainly kbg
no pre emerge yet this year
lots of unmaintained tall grass immediately adjacent to the manicured portion of my property

What I've done:
1)mouse traps with peanut butter along runs, adjacent to house and in garage. Traps adjacent to house and in garage got a number of kills over course of winter and last weeks(~10-15), in yard hardly any.

2)used smoke bomb things designed to be placed in dens / holes (most are hard to find, buried in tall grass)

3)hired pest control company to place 5-6 poison bait stations that will be refilled twice a year and moved to different locations periodically. I plan to do this for the rest of time I live here)

4)gently raked up portions of my lawn to get dead stuff out of the way. While raking I am already seeing new grass sprouting. We will get 1-2 snow storms yet this Spring, but will be 50 a day later.

What I need help with:
1) any new ideas on vole control? I read about ultrasonic things to repel them
2) is raking up dead turf ok this early, or ever?
3) still too early to put seed down here Plant Hardiness Zone 5a, but I wonder if I should in a month or so?
4) was planning to get entire yard power raked this Spring until I discovered all of this damage. What are your thoughts, should I go forward or postpone a year in light of all this? I'm afraid that it will cause further undue stress but mainly, the trough created by vole will be a leading edge for tines and thus more likely to get torn up by power rake, making this lawn look even worse (if possible ;/).

Thanks to All,
Tony


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

Yes that looks bad, but in my experience it is just that, looks. The voles/field mice just run around in the same path underneath the snow and mats down the grass. The crowns are normally ok and it will recover with some nitrogen. Further, you have kbg, so it will spread and fill any voids in now time. You do not need to drop more seeds.

If you want to fluff the grass up, do it with a slight rake. The ground is soft and you could do more damage than good.

When my neighbor was still in construction, I had a lot of voles damage too. Now I have moles damage (roots). One of the methods (1) (2)researched on YouTube for field mice was the bowl/bucket with water/oil with a plank and some peanut butter. The mice goes up the plank and falls into the bucket. They then can't get out and can't float for ever.

I personally don't like using the poison approach. Yes it kills them, but it could also kill any natural predator (eg. hawks, eagles).


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Been there. Spoon feed in the grass to rebuild it. It will recover after a month.

I put this stuff down every November, around all the islands, bushes, and around the perimeter of the house. No issues since:
https://smile.amazon.com/Kaput-Rat-Mouse-Vole-Bait/dp/B004HFH88Q

Good luck my friend.


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow! Interesting pic. Maybe get some cats :twisted:


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks you guys.

Opinions on power raking this Spring? Sounds like postponing until this Fall may be best, although idk if local lawn companies will offer that service in the Fall.

Finally, so no need for adding in any dirt or anything? Looks like its just the grass hopefully not the crown etc.

Thanks Again,
Tony


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Check out the granular "mole/vole max products". Put down right before snow, will last all winter. Very effective.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Do you happen to have any big bug problems here? Direct side for the sun?


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Wolverine said:


> Check out the granular "mole/vole max products". Put down right before snow, will last all winter. Very effective.


Will do, thanks for suggestion. It looks to get mixed reviews but I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> Do you happen to have any big bug problems here? Direct side for the sun?


Bugs in the dirt / on ground? No. Minimal airborne bugs in this part of the state. Also, every aspect of my yard is affected, not just this portion that faces West.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I also got hit really bad by voles 

After much research the only thing that seems to work is this type of bait stations I bought last week:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MA3YJ5Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

combined with this bait https://www.amazon.com/Eaton-709-PN-Rodenticide-Anticoagulant-Peanut/dp/B007ICK5RG/ref=pd_bxgy_86_img_2/132-0779741-5790111?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B007ICK5RG&pd_rd_r=dd69f3d3-51a6-11e9-a105-8d4a86831872&pd_rd_w=VXNMh&pd_rd_wg=L3jZl&pf_rd_p=a2006322-0bc0-4db9-a08e-d168c18ce6f0&pf_rd_r=W25Q06K4H5EX9YTG814S&psc=1&refRID=W25Q06K4H5EX9YTG814S


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

td_05 said:


> Thanks you guys.
> 
> Opinions on power raking this Spring? Sounds like postponing until this Fall may be best, although idk if local lawn companies will offer that service in the Fall.
> 
> ...


I would do that work myself rather than hire it.

I was worried it was too early and wet for me to rake as well (still snow in a few areas), but wanted to get it done due to snow mold and matting. I busted out this Greenworks Dethatcher and it really did a great job. It feels very cheaply made, but works surprisingly well, has not let me down yet after three seasons and it is a lot easier than a rental unit for lighter raking. There is also a VonHaus brand dethatcher/scarifier unit that looks to be a nice step up from the one I have.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> I also got hit really bad by voles
> 
> After much research the only thing that seems to work is this type of bait stations I bought last week:
> 
> ...


Wow that feed station looks perfect for voles, what is the liquid feeder bottle thing that is included for?

Thanks!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

td_05 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > I also got hit really bad by voles
> ...


It's a liquid bait but it's not included.

BTW, after watching this video I ended up buying the bait stations:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

td_05 said:


> Bugs in the dirt / on ground? No. Minimal airborne bugs in this part of the state. Also, every aspect of my yard is affected, not just this portion that faces West.


The horror! :lol:

Try cutting it shorter into winter to prevent the snow/air gap for them to run through.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> td_05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bugs in the dirt / on ground? No. Minimal airborne bugs in this part of the state. Also, every aspect of my yard is affected, not just this portion that faces West.
> ...


Yeah I mowed down to 2.5 setting on my Honda last Fall. 
I think the issue is the snow, and adjacent habitat. 
For habitat control I may buy a brush cutter to knock down the tall prairie grass around my property. Maybe a 5 foot deep section around entire perimeter of manicured lawn?


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Update.

I checked 1 of the 5 bait stations today. I was expecting little activity. IT WAS EMPTY. They were set out 8 days ago.

FYI bait we are using is Talon Weatherblok XT Rodenticide.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

All depends who owns the property, depends if you can control the habitat.

Mowing it during all climate extremems will prevent the current prairie from thriving. To aid against them and not totally harm what's growing I'd cut the area in late summer and if you'd like in early spring. Try not to have a big buildup of clippings as this will take a while to decompose naturally.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> td_05 said:
> 
> 
> > LawnSolo said:
> ...


I saw this same video and built the stations myself.

2" PVC cut into small sections, 2" PVC T, 2" PVC cap; 1/4" nuts, drilled hole in cap and used 1/4" threaded rod cut to size. Can build quite a few for the cost of 1 from amazon.

Also, may want to use this
https://www.lowes.com/pd/TOMCAT-Bait-Chunx-4-lb-Mouse-Bait/50249191
as it is a single feeding killer vs the other product you mentioned which is a multi feed for killing

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/rodenticides.html


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I'd hate to jack this thread but what about squirrels and birds? I've yet to see any thread on this topic.

I have squirrels that like to dig holes in my yard, and birds who obviously will try to eat the seed I lay down.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Last week I raked up dead grass around the various runs / maze of vole damage, got a ton of dead grass up. Some damaged areas are already showing new growth, while others are not. Weather is warming up here highs in 60's lows in low 40's, but will get snow this week, hopefully for the last time.

3 more questions:

1. I am still on the fence as to whether I will apply a little seed in these areas. I assumed that I should not apply a pre emergent as to not hinder new grass growth, am I correct in that assumption?

2. If I choose NOT to apply seed will a preemergent prevent existing KBG/others from filling in the adjacent damaged areas? ( I think the answer is no )

3. I plan to apply first fertilizer application in the next couple weeks after I measure soil temps. In light of the damage and desire to facilitate new growth in damaged areas should I consider something like a starter fertilizer or stick with milorganite?

Thanks to all for your advice

TD


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1) you can use tenacity as a prem in those areas. It only gives you 30days of protection. All other prem will not let the new seeds roots from developing.

2)No. They will fill in.

3) stick with synthetic in those area. Milo depends on soil temps/microbes and will not be as fast as a synthetic.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Few days ago I saw vole activity again.
Placed my bait station and sure enough, I found this well fed vole dead few feet away from the bait station 

At first I thought it was alive but it was dead dead


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> Few days ago I saw vole activity again.
> Placed my bait station and sure enough, I found this well fed vole dead few feet away from the bait station
> 
> At first I thought it was alive but it was dead dead


Nice! What are you brand bait and active rodenticide are you using?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

td_05 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Few days ago I saw vole activity again.
> ...


Hi! I'm using this bait
https://www.amazon.com/Eaton-709-PN-Rodenticide-Anticoagulant-Peanut/dp/B007ICK5RG/ref=pd_bxgy_86_img_2/132-0779741-5790111?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B007ICK5RG&pd_rd_r=dd69f3d3-51a6-11e9-a105-8d4a86831872&pd_rd_w=VXNMh&pd_rd_wg=L3jZl&pf_rd_p=a2006322-0bc0-4db9-a08e-d168c18ce6f0&pf_rd_r=W25Q06K4H5EX9YTG814S&psc=1&refRID=W25Q06K4H5EX9YTG814S&tag=lawnforum-20


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Update

Yard is looking good. We had several inches of snow earlier in May, finally warming up. Tons of rain last weekend. Here is same area I showed on my OP. There are still a few variations in depth / consistency if you look really close. I am guessing this will be totally unnoticeable by Fall. Then defensive plan starts  Thanks to all for your advice.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

td_05 said:


> Update
> 
> Yard is looking good. We had several inches of snow earlier in May, finally warming up. Tons of rain last weekend. Here is same area I showed on my OP. There are still a few variations in depth / consistency if you look really close. I am guessing this will be totally unnoticeable by Fall. Then defensive plan starts  Thanks to all for your advice.


KBG for the win!


----------

